# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  mtgox (71.9 + 1/x) + (71.9 +1/x) ^ z

## presence

inflection at timestamp 2:30 on clark moody chart across the line x = -y  is a mirror image 1:00 to NOW

timestamp 1:00   inflection beginning mirrored trend across x = - y 

final inflection at the end of the reflected trend right NOW.

omg omg omg 

BUY


at timestamp 2:30 4/17/13, M1  

http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/


steady at 73.099999


holding over 71.9 for 3 hours; approaching it and about to go parabolic up; like whole chart all the way back to 260 flipping over the x = -y parabolic up






REVISED, click to view:
*

 ((x - 7)^2 + 71.9) + (71.9 + (-1/10x-7))*

... that's not exactly right either...

but close


eta

REVISED AGAIN NEW DATA POINT 12 hours later
*
(100(x - 7)^2 + 71.9) + (71.9 + (-1/10x-7)) - 63.888* 




click hyperlink to view 



wish I could draw you a picture... 


in short: 

RISING concave DOWN approaching 71.9
then RISING concave UP past 71.9
everything from timestamp 1:00 to 2:30 mirrors over x = -y for 2:30 to 5:30
inflection at time = 1:00 4/17/13 mirrors inflection of the whole chart to parabolic up from 5:30 on

keyword:  *


 DOUBLE TOP REVERSAL*




last 75, climbing...


see you back at 260!

----------


## presence

somebody talk to me!  my wife thinks I'm crazy... 

Its 2:48 AM and I see a double top reversal!!!


or is it a Pennant Continuation to a new level????

----------


## presence

77.56 last

OMG OMG OMG

double top reversal forming

I got banned from the btce trollbox box for screaming buy now in all a caps at 69.9


I've seen this coming for the past 6 hours and its playing out exactly, I mean like ridiculously exactly like I was expecting, I could have drawn this chart from 71.9 on freehand and been damn close to the exact curve we have now.   I've a been trading up and down on parabolic shifts since I bought into bitcoin... this is the first time I've ever witnessed a stock chart flip over x = - y LIVE.


I held all the way through 71.9 price level, even during the 72.5 dip.  



totally having an autistic savant moment



omg omg omg  
double top reversal!!!!!

through the roof, leaving moving averages; TMA and EMA in the dust

----------


## Crystallas

=/

Don't get BitCoin fever.

----------


## squarepusher



----------


## newbitech

lol, where were you at when it bounced off the 64 resistance on the retest yesterday afternoon EST?  That was the time to get in!  I'm in at 68 and riding it up to the 86 resistance/former support.  Gonna see if it can crack that, I suspect it will test it a couple times first.  If it fails the second or third test there abouts, I'll be getting out around 82 ish and be looking to scoop up at the 70ish rebound level again.

It has to get up there and test the post crash highs of 120, that's my target swing trade.   If it breaks the 86 resist, make sure you are positioned for the 120 resistance retest that will soon follow!

----------


## newbitech

out at 85.85,  dont think its breaking that 86 resistance this time around.  That support level held up for along time, took a while to break it.  

So 68-86 basically is where I see the range.   I'll be looking to get back in around 70.  I am up alomst 400% now since I started!  yay!

----------


## presence

> lol, where were you at when it bounced off the 64 resistance on the retest yesterday afternoon EST?  That was the time to get in!  I'm in at 68 and riding it up to the 86 resistance/former support.  Gonna see if it can crack that, I suspect it will test it a couple times first.  If it fails the second or third test there abouts, I'll be getting out around 82 ish and be looking to scoop up at the 70ish rebound level again.
> 
> It has to get up there and test the post crash highs of 120, that's my target swing trade.   If it breaks the 86 resist, make sure you are positioned for the 120 resistance retest that will soon follow!



I was making coin on the up and down!  Doubled my coin total between buying in and the 71.9 event.   I broke even on cash with this morning's high.  This is the real deal newbitech... I could have drawn on prediction every up and down on that chart from 71.9 rising concave down until 72.5 when it went parabolic up... 

Zoom in on that 71.9 even where it goes level for a second at the end of that 71.9 there is an x = -y inflection of the whole damn chart!!!


I implore that you hold TMA way below EMA it has to break huge upward resistance to fall now. 


 71.9 was the event.

  I SEE DEAD PEOPLE!!!!  


SERIOUSLY... look at the chart with a x = -y inflection line at the end of the stable 71.9 event... either side of that event are two humps... they look like a woman's chest lying on her back, head towards upper left.   from there she has biceps

----------


## presence

TANKING, don't sell this is a test of faith event.

71.99 is your guide




^^^^^HOLD^^^^^

----------


## newbitech

> I was making coin on the up and down!  Doubled my coin total between buying in and the 71.9 event.   I broke even on cash with this morning's high.  This is the real deal newbitech... I could have drawn ever up and down on that chart from 71.9 until 72.5 when it went parabolic up... 
> 
> Zoom in on that 71.9 even where it goes level for a second at the end of that 71.9 there is an x = -y inflection of the whole damn chart!!!


well congrats to ya.  I've been doing the same thing.  Just playing the chart moves looking at resist and support levels, following the tread, watching volume, keeping an eye on the order book level 2 readouts to see where the big walls are and how much is moving in and out.  

I have been paper trading for SOOO long now on 15 minutes lag on the major markets.  You can really see the difference between a manipulated exchange like the big board or the q's or the snp, and this unregulated FREE MARKET exchange.

Free market obeys technicals so good!   

So watch here, you can see the price got rejected at the 86 level.  It bumped up on it a couple times, just not enough momentum this run.  It's going back to 120 tho, so try and get in low if you can.  

Have a really good in around 67-70 when it comes.  Just see how far it falls, watch volume and wait until it looks like it's slowing down and then when it gives the first buy signal, jump it.   I think you can get in safely at 69 on this next dip and ride it back up to the 86 retest.  Hold it to see if it breaks

rince repeat until does break 86, then ride up to 120!  Will be a nice double up, and I'm loooking forward to it!

----------


## presence

> Free market obeys technicals so good!


WILL NOT return to 69, don't risk out and in... you'll only lose: you're fighting strong parabolic up over 72.5.


the chart is x = -y Inflected now... totally different game.  HOLD  LONG.... 120 earliest, possible 260, possible pennant continuation pattern to 260X.   


OUT and IN right now is VERY RISKY.... there will be little notice on when to get OUT... odds are you CANNOT get back in for the same price.  

inflected over x=-y 

is inflected over x=-y


THE MOMENT FOR DAY TRADING HAS PASSED....


HOLD LONG my friend

this is the mother!


BIG PARABOLIC UP EVENT FORMING!!!


low to mid 80's resistance is only going to make it bigger.... 


WILL NOT, CANNOT; X=-Y, bring it back below 71.9

IT IS NOW A TEN HOUR TREND


the chart has* MIRRORED* over x =-y after 71.99 until current.  




You can only make $$$ getting out above the EMA, but you will have NO SIGNAL TIME to make that decision.... day trading is pure luck from now till at LEAST 120




I held through BOTH of those two RED DAGGERS at 76 and 81.... absolutely no support at those levels


we are approaching the 71.9 X=-Y mirror of low at 4/16 13:30 clark moody, 

Incoming 3rd Dagger


DO NOT SELL

----------


## newbitech

> WILL NOT return to 69, don't risk out and in... you'll only lose: you're fighting strong parabolic up over 72.5.
> 
> 
> the chart is x = -y Inflected now... totally different game.  HOLD  LONG.... 120 earliest, possible 260, possible pennant continuation pattern to 260X.   
> 
> 
> OUT and IN right now is VERY RISKY.... there will be little notice on when to get OUT... odds are you CANNOT get back in for the same price.  
> 
> inflected over x=-y 
> ...


we'll see  i've got a limit order all in at 68.68.  I think we need to come on down to major support.  This move to 86 is light volume, not convincing that is why the momentum didn't break the resist at 86.  You do have minor support at 80, but I think it will crack below that before it cracks above major resist at 86.

after 80 support is broken, 67-70 is the next stop.

look the 15 minutes clarkmoody chart

----------


## presence

I held through BOTH of those two RED DAGGERS at 76 and 81.... absolutely no support at those levels


we are approaching the 71.9 X=-Y mirror of 53.6 low at 4/16 13:30 clark moody, 

Incoming 3rd Dagger


DO NOT SELL


this is the event where you will be left behind, next stop 90




I am in an absolute state of euphoria over watching the 71.99 inflection pan out.   


I called it on the btce troll box in all caps and got banned for 60 minutes when btce was still trading at 69.

When my 60 min ban was up I posted my formula... then btce, several people saw it too... then BTCe went off line


"down for maintainance"

since I announced

----------


## newbitech

> I held through BOTH of those two RED DAGGERS at 76 and 81.... absolutely no support at those levels
> 
> 
> we are approaching the 71.9 X=-Y mirror of low at 4/16 13:30 clark moody, 
> 
> Incoming 3rd Dagger
> 
> 
> DO NOT SELL.... this is the even where you will be left behind, next stop 90


86-90 is death trap.  Triple top action on the 15 minutes.  Market is over bought at this level.  86-90 resist band last almost 2 days.  not gonna crack the first time around!

----------


## presence

THE ONLY wise investment move now is double down on red daggers. 

 If you don't have cash, don't play.

It is not worth risking loosing a 50% gain, or getting left behind, for a 5% gain right now.  


HOLD HOLD HOLD

----------


## newbitech

> THE ONLY wise investment move now is double down on red daggers. 
> 
>  If you don't have cash, don't play.



im out at 86 on the first pass.  I'm all cash, will reload when the sellers step in, which looking at the l2 depth, they are doing so now.  Coming down to 80 light support and will reload when it breaks to major support!  

Watch the levels, watch the volume.  reversal coming soon.  these aren't dips to support.  these are profit taking dips.  people buying now missed the last opportunity and momentum is waning on the buy side.   you get in now at these levels you won't have a chance to get in on the next dip to support.

----------


## presence

EMA inflecting back up.... I hope you're not out right now newbitech   86, 87, 88, now 87

*BREAK OUT AT 90**
TEN HOUR EVENT since 71.9 parabolic UP*


the whole damn chart is inflected.... this is not an approaching new low or old support level event... 




this is approaching NEW HIGH, new support level



86.99002

----------


## newbitech

nah 86-90 range is the long time support level and is now a solid resist.  We've been pounding away at that level for the last hour.  On the way down, we pounded on it for 2 days. 

Not gonna break the first pass.
the pressure is to sell here, not buy here.

----------


## presence

NO NO NO.... get back now.... last chance  TAKE a 5% loss if you need to.

You're right... triple top... 


but its triple top ON TOP OF support at y = ax^2 from last low at 63.5


 not triple top over y = -ax

REPEAT!

we are parabolic UP since 71.9 and climbing.


87.888880


QUEEN MOTHER BOUNCE INCOMING

----------


## newbitech

> NO NO NO.... get back now.... last chance  TAKE a 5% loss if you need to.
> 
> You're right... triple top... 
> 
> 
> but its triple top ON TOP OF support at y = ax^2 from last low at 63.5
> 
> 
>  not triple top over y = -ax
> ...


nah, i rather take my risk weighted towards the down side.  I know its gonna break 90, just want to be holding at 70 when it goes to 120.  I took my profit, like most people are doing now at 86ish to reload for a retest of the low.  

If I take a loss to ride the next up, it will be after it breaks out.  So don't think its gonna break out right here, not yet.

----------


## presence

88.9 newbitech


NOW OR NEVER... get back on!!!!!!!

----------


## presence

89.4

----------


## presence

89.7

----------


## presence



----------


## presence

89.99999

----------


## newbitech

lol, you may be right, but my target is 120, so im still not buyin it heh

----------


## newbitech

there is your seller at 90... have fun with that

----------


## presence

90


come on you F'er let me hear you!!!!

----------


## Jordan

You have way too much money in this $#@! if it's making you crazy (which it appears to be.)

----------


## newbitech

ripped right thru it , so now I think I will take my lumps.  Was a worthy risk IMO.

----------


## presence

90 to 120 in 30 minutes


I don't think it will stop then.... 


you might get a bull trap 110 to buy on.


good luck my friend

----------


## presence

breakout 

92.6

----------


## presence

93.4  omg omg omg    !!!!!


it is so far above EMA TMA this is CRAZY!

----------


## newbitech

funny 28 minutes trade lag, do you think they will shut the exchange right here?  LOL dooubt it.

----------


## newbitech

anyway, I tip my hat to you presence good call!  I was completely wrong.  Now, I can't even get in a trade since the damn exchange is seized up.

----------


## newbitech

maybe a good thing my order didn't go in heh.  maybe it's just prairie dogging the old support LOL

----------


## newbitech

whew!  look at taht whipsaw!

----------


## newbitech

alright, I went ahead and took a hedge right here at 88.  that was crazy action.

----------


## presence

possible incoming  red dagger to 79.1.... don't bail


support x = y

71.9 2:30, 
74.8 8:00, 
75.9 at 9:45


clarke moody time scale

----------


## newbitech

> possible incoming  red dagger to 79.1.... don't bail
> 
> 
> support x = y
> 
> 71.9 2:30, 
> 74.8 8:00, 
> 75.9 at 9:45
> 
> ...


i still see a pullback to low 70's before 120.  BUT, you convince me to hedge.  That spike up to 94 or whatever I didn't see coming.  So I'm a little cautious now and not sure.  

I'll take half gains now anyways, no reason to blow my load all at once heh


and no I won't be bailing.  I probably should have just taken half profits earlier and held half anyways.  ah well.  Very minor gamble that didn't pay off.  Just added an extra trade I didn't need to make.  No loss just rubbed off a little gains.

----------


## presence

> anyway, I tip my hat to you presence good call!  I was completely wrong.  Now, I can't even get in a trade since the damn exchange is seized up.




I'm going to see what I can do about producing a chart with trend lines and getting it up.   

whole chart mirrored inflection over 4 hours time on X=-Y is unheard of.

----------


## presence

92.02864 last  still way over  EMA TMA



I am 50/50 right now that this is a bonafide


* PENNANT CONTINUATION* 

and NOT 


DOUBLE TOP REVERSAL



I have sell orders in for 20% of my bank at 190.


* If there is NOT a FAT BULLTRAP at 110... I'm removing my sell order at 190.*


HOLDING UNTIL

----------


## presence

93.1999

----------


## newbitech

nice increasing volume as price rises on the 1 hour.  starting to look like a convincing move up

----------


## presence

94.44999

----------


## presence

> nice increasing volume as price rises on the 1 hour.  starting to look like a convincing move up




starting to?   find me ONE data point since 71.9 that is not parabolic up!


95.5


199% convinced

we are on the other side of a X=-Y flip 

to either DOUBLE TOP REVERSAL 

or PENNANT CONTINUATION





96.999

----------


## newbitech

4 hours chart is getting ready to post EMA cross over.  looking good for people holding BTC right now.

----------


## newbitech

> starting to?   find me ONE data point since 71.9 that is not parabolic up!



well that 86 knock down a couple times is what I was seeing since last night before any curve up.  That is what I plotted and why I got out when i did.

----------


## newbitech

wow really nice move.  glad i took the hedge when I did.  Thank you presence!

----------


## newbitech

I feel good enough to take the rest of the day off lol.  Need to get back to making some FRN's today.  Hit me up on chat when i should sell

----------


## chudrockz

Gotta admit, I know next to nothing about "bitcoins". Or trading at all for that matter. But I know I'm slightly hung over this morning and even looking at that formula thing made it a bit worse!

----------


## presence

_!!@!!@!!@!!_@!!@!!@!!_
100 Aum samRddhi_ 
!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!


_!!@!!@!!@!!_@!!@!!@!!_
100 Aum samRddhi_ 
!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!


_!!@!!@!!@!!_@!!@!!@!!_
100 Aum samRddhi_ 
!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!


_!!@!!@!!@!!_@!!@!!@!!_
100 Aum samRddhi_ 
!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!


_!!@!!@!!@!!_@!!@!!@!!_
100 Aum samRddhi_ 
!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!


_!!@!!@!!@!!_@!!@!!@!!_
100 Aum samRddhi_ 
!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!


_!!@!!@!!@!!_@!!@!!@!!_
100 Aum samRddhi_ 
!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!@!!

----------


## presence

possible support dagger to 83.69

to trend line =  

(71.9, timestamp 2:30)  (74.8, timestamp 8:00)


HOLD

failure of dagger down to touch that line mean increased support of Pennant Continuation


hedging at 77.7777

double down anything under moody TMA but over 83.33333


*TMA still parabolic up since 71.9
EMA peaks still parabolic up since 71.9
EMA valleys still parbolic up since 71.9*

----------


## presence

double down opportunity at 88.777  INCOMING

----------


## PaulConventionWV

What's a pennant continuation?  Does that mean it goes PAST 260?

----------


## presence

> Gotta admit, I know next to nothing about "bitcoins". Or trading at all for that matter. But I know I'm slightly hung over this morning and even looking at that formula thing made it a bit worse!


then don't look at the formula... click on the link in it and look at the google graphical interpretation from 71.9 on

*THAT formula* is why we are at 92 right now

----------


## presence

> What's a pennant continuation?  Does that mean it goes PAST 260?


holy flying squirrels possible yes,   I'm working on finer scale on the math... 


but all signs show 120, 180, 260, or 260X in 5 days.... 


never below rise from (71.9, 2:30)  parabolic concave up to (74.8, 8:00)

working to revise my math to determine the exact peak


current 92 = NOT PEAK

----------


## PaulConventionWV

I can't find a freaking chart anywhere.  bitcoincharts.com is being loopy and blockchain.info markets has been down for weeks.  WTF where are all the charts?

----------


## presence

ok revising that formula attempting to bring data point Y = 90.5 at 
X = 7.5 graph (12 hours later)

and to bring data point T = 7 to 71.9

please hold

KNEES DEEP in calculus...

----------


## presence

> I can't find a freaking chart anywhere.  bitcoincharts.com is being loopy and blockchain.info markets has been down for weeks.  WTF where are all the charts?


http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Thanks!

----------


## presence

*CLICK THIS LINK NOW!!!!

T = ZERO was 260 on the chart

this is day 7.5


(100(x - 7)^2 + 71.9) + (71.9 + (-1/10x-7)) - 63.888*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## FSP-Rebel

BTC is dead, dead, dead!!

----------


## presence

REVISED again 

brought  T 0 to 260 


brought in bottom at T 6 = 56


(79.1 + |-(1/(x-7))| + 4(x - 7)^2 + 71.9) - 78.1 - x/10) - 6x/56

I couldn't get google to do the absolute value of the hyperbole...

but that graph is getting damn close to the actual chart



so in that chart we have 
hyperbolic up to 71.9 at T = 7
parabolic up from 71.9 spawn T=0, $260
Baseline at T = 6 , $56
Ajusted to price point T = 7.5 $90.5





hold firm to any daggers down to 84.9   double down on red

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Hmm... I wonder where itshappening is now?

----------


## presence

(71.9 + -(.01/(x-7)) + 4.5(x - 7)^2 + 71.9) - 78.1 - x/10) - 6x/56  - 32.6 + .5x^2 + (-.0001/(x-7)) * (24.48(x-7)^2) + (1.7/.75)x

new data
...REVISED...

We took daggers as low as 83.0712!!!



* still parabolic up stacked on hyperbolic inflection* at 71.9



18 straight hours in takeoff mode!!!!   FUNDAMENTALS charting 20% daily rise... expect potential double top reversal at T = 12 days 

from $260 PEAK


BTC$100 by end of day
bull trap / test of faith BTC$120 end of tomorrow
BTC$144 following day
bull trap / test of faith $180 saturday night


next test of faith event, red dagger to no lower than 87 incoming


She's major trend parabolic up post crash... I AM NOT day trading right now... she could break out at any moment.  Holding firm.  Not worth risking getting left behind; besides... taking 20% daily for just sitting here.


--------------------------


ok... in order for this trend to break out of nowhere:


one would expect a second hyperbolic event.... it might/should look like assuming it occurs at price level 120 or 180:

return to flatline, major tension over an hour, up down up down up down by 5 points or more.... then growing upward pressure, up 5, down 5 up 6 down 6 up 10 down 10.... always returning to nearly the EXACT same down level regardless how high up it goes up 12 down 12 up 15 down 15 a chart full of green spikes, each bigger than the next...  going on for at least an hour attempting to rise parabolically but held back *at a specific value.* (hyperbolic inflection) Then crash, crash hard... nice bear trap if your watching at that point; otherwise get the hell out retest to 60 if it crashes at 120; 90 at 180... I expect stable pricing at 120 after double top reversal...  

pennant continuation is still within the trend line for the past 18 straight hours back to 71.9

----------


## S.Shorland

Bitflop.Plenty of other penny stocks with better volume

----------


## newbitech

> Bitflop.Plenty of other penny stocks with better volume


completely unqualified statement.

http://www.insidestocks.com/otcvl.asp?sort=5

just looking at one exchange, today BTC has a volume of over 300k.  That easily puts it in the top 20 pink sheets volume stocks for today.

Now, recognize, there are many exchanges for BTC.  Also recognize, those pinkies are not trading that volume daily.  

S.Shorland, GTFO!  lol you taling our your azz!

and yes, BTC trades worldwide 24/7.  Volume only increasing with the major exchange upgrade server a great success.

----------


## presence

ok... we're 20 hours into this event... we are still concave up rising since 71.9,

 last 93.8

holding firm strong parabolic support


34% gain if you bought in at 71.9.... hold firm, its not over yet.

----------


## presence

latest trendline:

(71.9 + -(.01/(x-7)) + 4.5(x - 7)^2 + 71.9) - 78.1 - x/10) -  6x/56  - 32.6 + .5x^2 + (-.0001/(x-7)) * (24.48(x-7)^2) + (1.7/.75)x



21 straight hours 

*UP^2*

----------


## newbitech

> next test of faith event, red dagger to no lower than 87 incoming


prescient?  perhaps.

----------


## dannno

110+

----------


## newbitech

yeah he nailed that forecast.  I am hanging on up almost 40% cause something about what he said rang true.  I think it was his perfect calls on the down draft during the beginning of the recurve.

looking back, I just didn't see the double bottom that was getting put in and if verifies has a target 150.  There will be stiff resist at 125, could be a good chance to take some profit and catch a bounce on the way back up and thru 125 to 150.  

We'll see.  I'm really enjoying turning 20 bucks into 80 bucks in a weak.  It's been great so far just playing the markets.

----------


## jclay2

OMG OMG. Listen up people. New trend line!!!

P(t)=114*e^(-t)

----------


## presence

//

----------


## Toureg89

i wish i understood just 10% of what you have been saying lol.

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.p...ennant_continu

nm...

----------


## Kords21

> i wish i understood just 10% of what you have been saying lol.
> 
> http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.p...ennant_continu
> 
> nm...


Thanks for the link, now I have some idea about what this thread is talking about.

----------


## presence

> OMG OMG. Listen up people. New trend line!!!
> 
> P(t)=114*e^(-t)





actually... it just went cubic...


google keyword:


.07688(.2915x-6.91)^3 + 97.32 + -.153x  



Y = price
X = hours since 71.9


For 48 hours:  

we are still above 71.9
we are still above 71.9 + BTC^2

WE ARE NOW @ *BTC^3*





*pennant continuation impending!!!!

**
26% gain on crypto in the past 6 hours alone.

64% in the past 48 hours.**


*

----------


## jtap

I am way too lazy to be constantly analyzing and trading this but man, it's obvious that daytraders that really enjoy this stuff can make (and are making) a bundle.

----------

